# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Κύμα ύψους 12 μέτρων χτύπησε το Explorer of Seas

## mastrokostas

Κύμα ύψους 12 μέτρων χτύπησε χθές το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Explorer Of The Seas προκαλώντας ζημιές στις σωστικές λέμβους του πλοίου.

Την ώρα που το πλοίο έπλεε με κακοκαιρία, κύμα ύψους 12μ χτύπησε το 137.300 τόνων κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Οι σωστικές λέμβοι στο κατάστρωμα 4 φαίνεται να έχουν υποστεί ζημιά από το τεράστιο κύμα .
Περισσοτερα εδω!

----------


## mastrokostas

Και μιλάμε για ένα βαπόρι 311 μέτρα και 137.00 GRT .  Το βαπόρι συνεχίζει κανονικά την κρουαζιέρα και την πορεία του για την Antigua  !

----------

